# Skyrim Config Utility



## CrackerJack (Nov 12, 2011)

Skyrim Config Utility/Tweaker

Version: 1.1 

Author: CrackerJack 

Change Log:
1.1- Changed Background 
       Better Reading/Writing
       Removed "Play Button" (Can cause game saves not to load)
1.0- First Release

Screenshot:






Downloads:
1.0- 354

Next Update:
More Options
More Tool Tips


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 13, 2011)

Great work and look forward to the updates. Subbed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks good, but tooltips as to what some of these values do would be great.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2011)

Get some kind of windows features error when i try to install net 3.0 so guess ill be doing this manually


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2011)

nice ill give it a shot thanks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I get this error when starting it, and it doesn't save the settings I set. I have .net 4.0


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2011)

broken for me too







when i hit continue, it worked anyway *shrug*


edit: you have MSAA, water AA, and then "AA" again - the last should be AF.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Give this a try
> 
> btw, sorry for the problems. been busy past few days



Still getting an error.. the BF3 config works fine for me and i have net 4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2011)

The test one worked, you still want my ini?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2011)

test one loaded here, no errors.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Still getting an error.. the BF3 config works fine for me and i have net 4



thats kina a slap in the face dude. he didnt even make the BF3 utility. Also for those getting the error are you increasing it in incraments of 1? because i dont think your supposed do do percentages. you cant have .784 AA


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice job Crackerjack!  as soon as i can afford to buy skyrim i will and use your tool! You need any help bro let me know!  keep up the good work!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> thats kina a slap in the face dude. he didnt even make the BF3 utility. Also for those getting the error are you increasing it in incraments of 1? because i dont think your supposed do do percentages. you cant have .784 AA



It's the same general thing, an .ini editor.. the hell difference does it make if he made it or not


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> It's the same general thing, an .ini editor.. the hell difference does it make if he made it or not



it makes all the diffirence. Thats like telling the developer of palm OS that its way buggier then windows. it doesnt make sense. and your defense would be their both operating systems how diffirent could it be? Do you even program?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2011)

CrackerJack I'd like to make one suggestion. Just to make it easier for the user to read each setting. I would go behind each setting and black them out. You can do this on the background image or you could set the "BackColor" for each label to Black.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 16, 2011)

Version 1.1 is Up!


----------



## purecain (Nov 18, 2011)

looks good but you need to add ''higher is better'' ect to the options as i have no idea what to set them at...

i'll have to manually go into the config anyway to find that info... so i could set everything else in there while i'm at it... so definatly add it in dude...


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 19, 2011)

This tool! Much appreciated!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 19, 2011)

Tool looks really good man! Keep it up!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry Guys, I'm no longer gonna be working on this tool. Been really busy, But I did find a similar tool. 

Plus no sense working on this, when "pfannkuchen_gesicht" already has a very good tool. 
skyrim configuration tool


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2011)

would you mind if i looked at the source? Im facinated on how you guys are managing this and I would like to learn.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> would you mind if i looked at the source? Im facinated on how you guys are managing this and I would like to learn.



yea that's fine man, I tinker around on it every once in awhile. So it's got more stuff on it since I've uploaded here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks man. I just want to see what your doing. I want to understand it better. and everything on the net is too confusing. Im a VERY visual learner you show me once and I get it. You dont even need to show me that just make an ini editor for some random game if you could give me the project file and dependencies id be in your debt.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 22, 2011)

Zip and ready to go, pm me.

The way this ini works, just simply "search are replace". I'm horrible at UI design tho, Photoshop hates me lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Sorry Guys, I'm no longer gonna be working on this tool. Been really busy, But I did find a similar tool.
> 
> Plus no sense working on this, when "pfannkuchen_gesicht" already has a very good tool.
> skyrim configuration tool



That's a shame have to register to download his file.


is you're program working well enough with what you've done so far though?

Just crisping up the graphics a wee bit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 22, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks man. I just want to see what your doing. I want to understand it better. and everything on the net is too confusing. Im a VERY visual learner you show me once and I get it. You dont even need to show me that just make an ini editor for some random game if you could give me the project file and dependencies id be in your debt.



If you run into any problems let me know. I don't have Skyrim yet, but I hope to soon.


----------

